# Command to Purge and Reset Markers in ALL Kontakt instances



## Illico (Jan 9, 2020)

To save RAM in my PC (Windows10 and Cubase10), I would like to Purge All samples then Reset Markers in all Kontakt's instances of my project.

Workflow: 
- Compose
- Purge all samples in each Kontakt instances
- Reset markers in each Kontakt instances
- Play the piece once ( or export mixdown)
- Save project


But I have 50 Kontakt's instances.
For now, I do it manually... its a pain.
Is there a method with a script to make this task ?
In my Cubase template, I use a Kontakt's Instance per MIDI Virtual Instrument (don't use Rack)


----------



## Illico (Jan 9, 2020)

For information, I already use the Cubase Freeze Fonction to reduce RAM footprint.
I would like to have an optimized RAM footprint every time I load an existing project (with multiple Kontakt instances).


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 9, 2020)

There's no way to do it globally on all Kontakt instances loaded in a project.


----------



## Illico (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you.
@EvilDragon = The VI-C Kontakt boss  (or KSP Wizard)

After my research, I come to the same conclusion, what a pity!

Native Instruments, if you read this...








Global purge etc


I'd love to see these: Purge All Samples, All Instances - purge all samples everywhere at once, not just once instance of Kontakt Reload All...




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## auralsculpture (Sep 20, 2022)

I wonder if this might be in Kontakt 7. Anyone seen a beta?


----------



## HorNet505 (Tuesday at 11:28 AM)

wait - just an idea - isn't there a KSP script to run the purge function?
If so, it could be triggered by CC or a key.


----------



## EvilDragon (Wednesday at 1:00 PM)

auralsculpture said:


> I wonder if this might be in Kontakt 7. Anyone seen a beta?


This was actually implemented in Kontakt 7.1.3!



HorNet505 said:


> wait - just an idea - isn't there a KSP script to run the purge function?
> If so, it could be triggered by CC or a key.


This is not a full solution, as it doesn't offer you the reset markers functionality etc.

Anyways it isn't an issue anymore if you use the latest Kontakt


----------



## Illico (Wednesday at 1:26 PM)

EvilDragon said:


> This was actually implemented in Kontakt 7.1.3!


Good new. Have to check.


----------

